# FET - Chicken pox



## tracy l (Feb 17, 2003)

hi jeanette/mel

I was just wondering if you could give me a bit of advice.

I had ET on Friday 18th July, from then until Thursday just gone i was in ciontact with my nephew everyday, then on friday i found out he has chicken pox the rash only came out after his bath on friday morning and my brother told me straight away, I contacted my clinic which told me to stay away from him for the time being and that if i get a postive result they'll look into it then. I was just wondering that if i have caught chicken pox from him could this cause any harm.

thankyou in advance 
tracy l


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Tracey,

Sorry to hear your little nephew has got chicken pox, can i ask if you had chicken pox as a child?, if you have there is evidence to suggest that there is no risk to the baby but even if you havnt had chicken pox as a child it is unlikely(less than 0.5%) that if your tx is successful this time that any harm will come to your embryo.

Please try not to worry and take the advice of your clinic, they will take all the necessary steps to ensure your baby is fine. 

I hope this helps and wish you all the best with your test.


Mel

x x


----------



## tracy l (Feb 17, 2003)

hi all 

i'm not sure wether i had chicken pox as a child, i don't think many children get through childhood without having them so i probably did. thanx for the support.

tracy l


----------

